# The Traveler Prototype



## dfurlano (Dec 29, 2006)

I made this pen as a prototype for a series I hope to make.  The next version I am going to make a collection of 25 or 50 pens in sterling silver, ebonite, and one type of wood per pen.  

This pen is make from Leopardwood and Blackwood and the ends are coral. The trim and 112 dots are made from Brass. The clip is low brass and is enameled.  The last photo shows the brass compass inset into the finial. 

Here it is:


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 29, 2006)

That's a sweet pen!  NPGJ does not cut it![]
Do you drill out all the holes on the lathe?


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful pen - the symmetry is outstanding!  Did you use brass wire inserted all the way thru the blank to get the dots?


----------



## johncrane (Dec 29, 2006)

fantastic l love it[]


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2006)

That is a fantastic piece of work. I imagine the setting up to get it that good must have taken ages. Did you do the dots or the spirals first? I'll bet you were nervous doing the first cut.[]Hope the rest will look as good


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dan,
Have you considered applying to the penmakers' guild?  That's awesome.
Rob


----------



## jscola (Dec 29, 2006)

Great looking pen !!! One of the most unique  pens I have seen. Like the compass on the top.     Joe S.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2006)

Dan, that is a fine work of art. An extremely wonderful design and it's so nice that I'd only use it for those special occasions. I'm still staring and staring at this work over and over. Masterful cuts and detailing. You go to the front of the class with this baby.
-Peter-


----------



## Snazzypens (Dec 29, 2006)

Mate that is outstanding. how did you cut those groves in it?
Toni


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 29, 2006)

The sound you heard was my chin hitting the floor.[:0] That is one of the best I've had the pleasure to view.I'm in awe!


----------



## btboone (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice job.  Sterling silver should be an interesting look.  I wonder if the silver and brass will have any galvanic reaction with each other.  The dots could just as easily be ball endmill dots on that version if necessary.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 29, 2006)

I think the bar just got raised again.....

WOW.... that is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2006)

Not bad for a beginner. Keep at it you will catch on.

p.s. that was jealousy speaking. []

Actually, I'm floored. Perhaps the finest combination of elegance and uniqueness I have seen yet.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful pen.  I am seriously impressed.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 29, 2006)

Dan,
another excellent example of your fine craft!


----------



## csb333 (Dec 29, 2006)

That is again one of the finest pens I have seen! The holidays have brought out the best, and this is the best of the best.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 29, 2006)

Just remarkable...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 29, 2006)

Dan, that is one nice pen.  You are going to make me buy one of those machines yet[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 30, 2006)

Smokin'! That is a heavyweight champion!!!


----------



## Kaspar (Dec 30, 2006)

Incredible.  Definitely something to aspire to.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow!  Looks like somebody ought to be making a run at the PMG!  This looks much better than some of the others that earned membership recently.  IMHO.......  MUCH BETTER!  Oops! Are you a member already?  It's a beautiful piece regardless.

NPGJ[]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 30, 2006)

Outstanding work, WOW!![][]


----------



## airrat (Dec 30, 2006)

Seriously, 2 thumbs up.  

WOW you get a round of applause on that pen and I look forward to seeing the next series.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 30, 2006)

Fabulous work, Dan.  That's all I can say.  But I do have a question.  You said the clip is made from "low" brass.  I know what that means in music, but not in this context.  What is it?


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 30, 2006)

I cut the grooves first on a CNC milling machine, then drilled the holes.  The holes do (should) not go through. But I did accidentally go to far on the cap holes and had to use a dremel to clean out the inside because the brass dots protruded and interfered with the nib.

Yellow brass has a melting Point of 1706Â° F and is an alloy of 70% copper, 30% zinc.
Low brass has a melting point of 1877Â°F and is 85% copper, 15% zinc.

I used the low brass because the firing range for enamel is 1400-1500F and since I am using a propane torch it is hard to control temperature and the low brass gives me a little more heat tolerance.  Also it is a stiffer material but not by much.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2006)

KUDOS to Dan! An outstanding pen in both design and execution. I wish you well with it. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonderful idea and great execution.  Happy trails.


----------



## Radman (Dec 31, 2006)

Geeze that nice!
That's quite an accomplishment!
I'd love to have one, but like Boone's pens that I really like too, they're not in my price range.
You my friend might be the most talented artist around here.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rtgleck (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, that is really a fantastic looking pen.   Nice work and one of the best here in a while.


----------



## TAld (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, you win, I'm very jealous! [:0]
This is truly a work of art!
Keep up the great work.
BEAUTIFUL


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 3, 2007)

Dan, I'm positively speechless! Absolutely beautiful pen and craftsmanship!


----------



## stevers (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm speechless. Incredible!!!


----------



## bjackman (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan,
Absolutly beautiful work! I really like how you handled the step/transition from the body down to the section collar.


----------



## chigdon (Jan 4, 2007)

I just keep looking at it every time I come to the site and I can't get over how pleasing it is.  The design is just great and needless to say the execution is suppurb.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 4, 2007)

outstanding !!!


----------



## TBone (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan, absolutely stunning.  I like a lot of others am speechless.  If that won't make the PMG, I don't understand how anyone will.


----------



## clewless (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan,

Great pen, hope you can bring it to Bbbasville East...we'll be careful not to drool on it.[)]


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 4, 2007)

I am traveling to California next week and my return date is still undetermined. So it will depend on when I make it back but I will let you know.


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 5, 2007)

Now thats an incredible pen! Nice work. I too look at every time I visit the forum.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

Super, SUper, SUPer, SUPER Work!!



> _Originally posted by csb333_
> <br />That is again one of the finest pens I have seen! The holidays have brought out the best, and this is the best of the best.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know what I can say that hasn't already been said.  That is awesome!


----------



## reef12 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very Good and words can't say it all.
Beautiful workmanship their.

Keep everybody informed when the kits come out.


----------

